

Myspace Sale Begins - tnorris
http://www.billboard.biz/bbbiz/industry/digital-and-mobile/myspace-sale-begins-1005047972.story

======
sagacity
Interesting.

Haven't checked, but wondering what's the current user base and growth rate.

~~~
dotBen
The growth rate?

Imagine a big upward curve... then rotate the graph 90 degrees clockwise.

~~~
sagacity
Sure, I asked 'tongue in cheek' ;-)

